# Geld machen mit Schneider und Verzauberung machen?



## Black_Hawk (29. Juni 2007)

HEY Leutz wäre nice wenn ihr mir Methoden schreibt wie ich mit den Berufen mächtig viel Kohle machen kann?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thx im Voraus
Ich zocke auf festung der Stürme könnt euch da mal ja im AH umschauen oder euch nach Vycús erkundigen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(sry wegen dem zweiten machen hab zu schnell getippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ^^


----------



## TerrorTubby (29. Juni 2007)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> HEY Leutz wäre nice wenn ihr mir Methoden schreibt wie ich mit den Berufen mächtig viel Kohle machen kann??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bist level 28...da kann man noch nicht so viel geld machen....

im endgame gute verzauberungen haben (mungo, sonnenfeuer, seelenfrost, wildheit, usw.)

bei schneiderei muster haben wie z.b "Kapuze des Zauberschlags" oder andere Urnether sachen.


----------



## Sulli (4. Juli 2007)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> HEY Leutz wäre nice wenn ihr mir Methoden schreibt wie ich mit den Berufen mächtig viel Kohle machen kann??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, meine Erfahrung geht dahin das man einen Produzierenden Beruf und einen Farmberuf haben sollte damit man sich selber was Herstellen/ Verzaubern aber auch einen Farmberuf haben sollte womit man Gold machen kann .. Habe selber ne Mage , Schneider/Verzauberer.. aber das bringt nicht das meiste. Am meisten Gold machst immer mit Herstellerberuf/ Farmberuf wie ich mit meinen anderen Chars, die ich habe , schon ausgiebig getestet habe ^^
Mein neuster Char hat Bergbau und Schneidern ... Schneidern um mir selber Sachen zu machen und Bergbau um Gold zu scheffeln .. Hatte mit dem schon mit Lv 40 über 300G ohne das sie Hilfe von meinen anderen Chars bekommen hat denn wenn ich nen Char mache so muss er selber zusehen wie er an Sachen kommt ... das macht das Spiel auch so schön ^^ ALLES aus eigener Kraft schaffen


----------



## Anderoth (4. Juli 2007)

Naja Bergbau und Schneider klappt auch gut weil man um die Stoffe zu kriegen keinen extra Beruf braucht und des teil somit Standalone ist.
Mit anderen Berufen sieht es schlecht aus wie zum Beispiel Lederer da musste dann alles teuer im AH kaufen ist auch net grade spitze deswegen lebste dann von der Hand in den Mund.

@TE
Ich würde dir Bergbau als alleinigen Beruf empfehlen mit Bergbau habe ich extrem viel Geld verdient und konnte mir von Rar 40 Mount bis zum Rar 70 Mount jedes leisten.
Und auf 70 kannste dann noch Ursachen farmen aufm Elementarplateau das bringt auch Geld ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

